# speaker recommendations pls



## bsngupta (Dec 16, 2013)

Planning to buy Denon AVR-X4000 and SVS PB-13 ultra.
I need some help in buying speakers for above setup with in 1k. 
Not interested in floor standing speakers


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Just from my experience, I would suggest looking at Ascend Acoustics. The CBM's are not fancy looking but are a good performer and value.


----------



## bsngupta (Dec 16, 2013)

natescriven said:


> Just from my experience, I would suggest looking at Ascend Acoustics. The CBM's are not fancy looking but are a good performer and value.


Thnx for your response, i'm looking for compact ones/shelf speakers, not the big floor standing ones
or bulky shelf ones. So can you pls recommend any specific models


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I was thinking the CBM170 for the front three and the HTM-200s for the back. You could also go with 5 HTM-200's for more compactness. Check out Wave Crest Audio as well for a less expensive option.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Ascend Acoustics Sierra 1's got some good reviews and are right in your price range. http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/SRM1/srm1.html


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

AVR $1300
Sub $1999
Speakers <$1k and has to be tiny (not bulky)
= makes no sense to me


----------



## bsngupta (Dec 16, 2013)

chashint said:


> AVR $1300
> Sub $1999
> Speakers <$1k and has to be tiny (not bulky)
> = makes no sense to me


I have a deals AVR getting around 900, sub around 1600
I want to complete the setup with in 3500. so looking for the speakers with in 1000

Basically i dont like bulky ones, actually i thought of getting PSA XS15 sub for 750 but heard that is too big and bulky so i preferred to get SVS PB13 even though it's double the cost of PSA sub

Also i should say myself a novice in hometheater setup and this is the first time i'm going to have one
If you have any ideas pls suggest the entire setup with in 3.5k


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Do they have to sit in an actual bookshelf? If so, what is the max height? Is the Center also in a bookshelf? If so, what are the dimensions of the hole? If you just want something thin that will be on stands on a shelf with the TV you can look at the KEF T series, or the Mirage OS sat..others

HSU http://www.hsuresearch.com/speakers.html

NHT http://www.nhthifi.com/Absolute-Zero-Black?sc=12&category=3772

Aperion http://www.aperionaudio.com/speakers/verus-home-theater-speakers/verus-forte-satellite-speaker


----------



## bsngupta (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry that I have no suggestions for non bulk speakers.
I wasn't trying to be a smartie pants either....you just picked a killer sub and AVR but the speaker requirements and budget seemed out of whack.

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html $750 to the door
Your source for AVR $900 

Bulky but good at your price point..use tv15 code in the shopping cart $1316 to the door.
2 pair http://www.sounddistributors.com/buynow.asp?action=detail&prid=665&crid=230&cat_name=Search 
One of these http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...668&crid=242&cat_name=Klipsch+Center+Speakers

These are OK and while they are still chunky they are a little more stylish than a box and they come in under budget.
http://www.definitivetech.com/products/promonitor-1000 
http://www.definitivetech.com/products/procenter-2000


----------



## bsngupta (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Chashint


----------



## bsngupta (Dec 16, 2013)

After a bit research and considering above suggestions, I short listed 

SVS ultra bookshelfs
Sierra-1's with NRT upgrade
Axiom M22 v3 bookshelfs

Which ones are better of above 3

Going for L R & C now, will add surrounds later


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I only have experience with the original Sierra speakers. They are really good for the money. The nice thing about the Ascends is that they could eventually be upgraded to the Sierra-2 which should be really, really good.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You've received some great recommendations so far. A couple other compact speakers I'd suggest are:
PSB Image B4
RBH Sound MC-4C
Cambridge Audio S30


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

bsngupta said:


> After a bit research and considering above suggestions, I short listed
> 
> SVS ultra bookshelfs
> Sierra-1's with NRT upgrade
> ...


The answer would be subjective - and it would be hard to find someone
who compared the 3. 

I will throw another curve-ball > the Boston E60 >> I own them and they
are a serious good sounding speaker - use to list for $600 each. Also, you
can use one as a center channel.
http://www.amazon.com/Boston-Acoust...TF8&qid=1388255154&sr=8-1&keywords=boston+e60

This is another take on them, from someone else
http://www.audioreview.com/cat/spea.../boston-acoustics/e60/prd_397855_4290crx.aspx

http://i.seimg.net/images/309923/big/combo-pair-e60-black_efl.jpg

The E40 will work as surrounds - use to list for $400 each
http://www.amazon.com/Boston-Acoust...TF8&qid=1388255695&sr=8-1&keywords=boston+e40

http://i.seimg.net/images/309767/main/combo-pair-e40-black_efl.jpg


----------

